# Your future car



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

Heres mine:








Heres one simmilar to the one I own:






I like Honda Odyssys.


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 3, 2009)

I thought you were a Ferrari kind of guy...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 3, 2009)

Who the hell needs a car??? 






And I'd be more than happy to trade those mini-panniers with some more sturdy, spacious Touratech-ones; add some extra gear like a GPS, some Ôhlins shock thingies, a comfort saddle, and I'm off. 

I'd choose the 41 litres model:


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 3, 2009)

Current and indeed future car for the time being


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice bike BB but what if it rains? I like my comforts you know....


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 3, 2009)

Been really thinking about the new Chevy Camaro...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 3, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> Nice bike BB but what if it rains? I like my comforts you know....



If you like being comfortable, _don't_ buy a motorcycle.
Motorcycles are for _outdoors _use, y'know. 
They're made for those of us who's not afraid to see, feel and _smell _life while on the road. Not for ppl who like to wrap themselves up in rolling lunchboxes 'coz they're afraid to get their hair and clothes all messed up, just because of a little wind and sunshine. 
If you've ever spent at least a week in your biker suit without a shower, you know what I'm talking about - and if you've ever spent 180 km's in a constant fall thunder storm at 8 degrees C, spending most of your time trying to dodge the waterspray from cars and trucks passing by, with the water from your rear wheel spraying up your back because of a too-short mud guard, and you're not wearing a bike suit - you know what I'm talking about. 
Put short: You learn to appreciate - _really _appreciate - a warm meal, a hot shower, a dry tent, dry warm socks and a warm sleeping bag.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry, I thought you meant back to the future car.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm working on getting my hands on a 1975 - 1979 F truck


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2009)

Screamin', ain't nothing better than a 1978 F-250 4x4 witha 351 engine, New Process trannie with grannie low, Dana rears with Detroit Lockers and maybe a 3 inch lift. Best truck in the world!!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm currently gathering finances for a Nissan 300ZX 3 litre twin-turbo V6. Then it's my project, a new shape Mustang for my tuning experience. I currently drive a little Peugeot 206 GTi (only europeans will know that car) - that I've got running at 163 BHP (from 138 standard) and am aiming for a 200 BHP, it's also now weighing in at a slim 1039 kg, which will be dropped below a 1000 when she goes on a grand diet when she's tracked up.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 4, 2009)

Wish I still had Egor !

For motoring, this was without any doubt the most fun I've ever had on four wheels...and I want him back...or I'll build another !.

I designed and made from scratch the bodywork on this car. I wanted a 1930 / 40 sports car but couldnt afford the prices, so decided to go one better and make my own. Powered by a twin spark ACE running straight through pipes into Brooklands Cans complete with fishtails, he had a noise footprint totally out of all proportion to the engine size.....who mentioned V1 's ??

Made out of wood and aluminium, it was a totally one off body. No heater, no windscreen wipers...if it rained, I put on my bike waterproofs, if it was cold, I wore my Irvin Flying Jacket...and if it was warm and sunny....I was the happiest guy on the planet !.

Had the car on the road for just under ten years and left with the family when I moved to Cyprus for three years. I was going to strip and rebuild when I got back, but for some reason that I've yet to be able to find out, Egor was sold while I was out of the country.

Please excuse the grainy shots, scanned 'em in from old pics that have seen better days !.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 4, 2009)

Great machine there Gary! I really dig those 40s esq stylings 

For me I currently own 2 cars both of which I really enjoy. Future car is hard to say because there are so many but for the time I think a Porsche GT3 would be lovely. 

Also being into bikes I hope to get this in the near future






and eventually have


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Screamin', ain't nothing better than a 1978 F-250 4x4 witha 351 engine, New Process trannie with grannie low, Dana rears with Detroit Lockers and maybe a 3 inch lift. Best truck in the world!!


I gotta debate that, NJ...the best truck ever was the '73 Dodge Power Wagon 3/4 ton shortbed!

And I'm not a Mopar fan, either...but you just couldn't stop those monsters! They weren't pretty, but they worked harder than they were ugly...and there was *a lot* of ugly about 'em!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 5, 2009)

BB is my hero. I grew up on a KZ-750 and know exactly what she is talking about....


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 5, 2009)

Them old Fords were and are still great tuff trucks. The Dodge was nothing but a power house and damn near indistructable. As for ugly.............he would know.......woof


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice Gary first glance it reminded me of the old 2CV based kit car .
How about for a change getting one of those Arial Atoms. 
Old Clarksons test drive on Top Gear has to be the funniest one so far, it nearly pulled his face off.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 5, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Screamin', ain't nothing better than a 1978 F-250 4x4 witha 351 engine, New Process trannie with grannie low, Dana rears with Detroit Lockers and maybe a 3 inch lift. Best truck in the world!!



Hell yea Chris! I actually saw a 1978 F250 for sale in the trading post yesterday....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 5, 2009)

Jason wheres that going then mate


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 5, 2009)

GeeDee, I certainly don't blame you for wishing that you still had that ultra charming Egor!
If my family had sold that car if I went out of the country for a while...well, we've got an expression in danish, I'm pretty sure you'll understand the meaning of it when I translate it into english for you:
The firewood would be falling!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 6, 2009)

Just wait for the new V8 Atom, track


----------

